# Latex sur Mac Intel



## molgow (23 Février 2006)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai installé sans problèmes Latex sur mon iMac Intel, et ça fonctionne bien, je trouve même la compilation latex très rapide.


----------



## pim (23 Février 2006)

Excellente nouvelle. Saleté de VBull, j'ai trop boulé ces dernières 24 heures 

Juste une petite question : lors de l'installation, est-ce qu'il y avait un choix possible entre les différentes distributions de LaTeX ? Du genre "2005 stable", "2006" etc ?

Autre façon de vérifier si ce que je veux utiliser marche : \usepackage{pstricks} ça passe ou pas sur ta version ? (avec derrière une compilation LaTeX + GhostScript)

La raison de cette étrange question est que j'utilise PSTricks et les anciennes méthodes de compilation, en passant par le fichier PostScript.


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2006)

Oui, je crois qu'il y avait 2003, 2004 ou 2005. Mais j'ai un doute si toutes étaient installables sur plateforme x86 
Je sais juste que j'ai installé la dernière version.

Je regarderais à nouveau dès que j'ai le temps (pas avant quelques jours) et je te tiens au courant.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2006)

Toujours si peu d'info sur le site ScientificAssistant 

Non pasque taper du code


----------



## molgow (25 Février 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite question : lors de l'installation, est-ce qu'il y avait un choix possible entre les différentes distributions de LaTeX ? Du genre "2005 stable", "2006" etc ?



_(...) three versions:

1.    Based on TeX Live 2003 and teTeX 2.0.2
2.     Based on TeX Live 2004 and teTeX 3
3.     Based on TeX Live 2005 and teTeX 3_


----------

